# Older Quantum Pro ... still a good bike?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

I have a 2000 or 2001 Quantum Pro. It is the one with the odd steerer size (1 1/16) and certainly before they went with the carbon seatstays.

Every year I ponder a new road bike but then decide against it; with the new DA out, it remains tempting. 

Curious how folks feel about how these bikes hold up when compared to today's latest and greatest.


----------



## PaulNYC (Jun 25, 2002)

Tahoe Gator said:


> I have a 2000 or 2001 Quantum Pro. It is the one with the odd steerer size (1 1/16) and certainly before they went with the carbon seatstays.
> 
> Every year I ponder a new road bike but then decide against it; with the new DA out, it remains tempting.
> 
> Curious how folks feel about how these bikes hold up when compared to today's latest and greatest.


You should replace the bike. Chances are it has gone bad. 

Seriously, when something breaks that cannot be replaced, then the bike has gone bad. If you want a new bike, buy a new bike.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

*Gone bad?*

What do you mean by "gone bad"?


----------



## PaulNYC (Jun 25, 2002)

Tahoe Gator said:


> What do you mean by "gone bad"?


I meant failed. The  implies that I am joking. You have a fine bike. As long as everything is in good condition, the bike is fine. Bicycles do not lose functionality or utility. The bike can be maintained and brought back to new condition, however people look for excuses to get a new bike. Usually something to indicate that the bike has "gone bad." If a part breaks that cannot be replaced, maybe a fork or frame?, go ahead and get a new bike. You are worried about it holding up, has it failed you?

Like I said before, if you want a new bike get one. However if you want to get faster, train more. Good luck.


----------

